# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Mar 3 - Mar 9 2013 - Locascio

## Jen

Congratulations to this week's member of the week!!! :Big Applause: 

Also guys, don't forget to go to the main thread (or in my signature) and nominate more fellow members for upcoming weeks!

----------



----------


## DartEd

Congrats

----------



----------


## Lynn

This is great, Locascio !
I'm looking forward to hearing more about you!

----------



----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please

Tomorrow is for the frogs....today is all about YOU!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Locascio

Hello Frog Forum and thank you for this great opportunity. Myname is Vincent Locascio Jr. I am 26 years old. I am happily married and have abeautiful 10 month old daughter. Other than amphibians for pets, I have a dog(Mia) who is 8 and a cat (Babycakes) who is 4. I currently live in St.Petersburg, Florida and I work as a dog groomer 5 days a week. I enjoy readingand have an extensive library dedicated to many species of animals andamphibians. I have recently started putting together custom collages of frogphotos and related information into frames for my personal collection at home. 
    I was born in SouthFlorida. I can remember me and my brother catching iguanas in Hollywood. (Theywere everywhere. You could be driving and see them sun bathing in the streets.Some of them as large as 5 feet long. Just amazing! ) We would sell most ofthem to Strictly Reptiles and use the money to support my leopard Geckobreeding projects. I can also remember seeing huge spawns of Bufo toads andsouthern toads in the everglades and swamps. We would always be on the lookoutfor the largest of the Bufo toads. Catching 8-10 inch frogs wasn’t uncommon. Atthe time I had no desire to have them as pets but it was still fun.
       While I was inhigh school I worked for a reptile shop called Gold Coast Reptiles in BrowardCo. I worked the storefront and took care of the animals. At the time, Leopardgeckos were the hot thing. It was a full time job just cleaning, watering, andfeeding Craig Tillems breeding stock. That was an experience that will last alifetime.
                  Mylove of frogs began 3 years ago when I traded my collection of Tarantulas to awholesaler for a few dozen C. Cranwelli. I began to raise these frogs andinstantly fell in love. I lost a few in the process but quickly learned how tomaintain my stock.  Now I am in constantpursuit of knowledge. If it is about frogs, I’ve read it! My wife says it’s anobsession and she may just be right! I am still learning everyday but I like tothink I am an experienced frog keeper and am always ready to help a new frogowner. Any new information that can be traded on the Forum is awesome and Iwelcome it! I thank the members of the Forum for running such an awesome siteand I feel it is the best site related to amphibians on the web. Keep up thegood work! 
      I would like togive a big shout out to Mike from Mikes Phat Frogs, Griff the Great, Jenste,Heatheranne, Deedub, Flybyferns, and everyone else that I might have forgottenya’ll rock !!!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Locascio

These are the supplies I brought recently for the frogs I gotfrom Mike. The rack is a 3 level, 6 (56 quart) tubs, and the bulbs are 75wattinfra red. I also got 3 bricks of coco fiber and a bag of samurai Pacman food.I use prime for my water de-chlorinizer and I use ph test strips to make surethe ph is at a safe level.

These are my breeding stock for 2014. 4 lime greens, 3samurai blues and 2 tan browns I got from Mike from Mikesphatfrogs.com   I alsowill be getting 3 other different morphs coming in a few weeks from Mike I wouldlike to say that Mike is an outstanding business man and is very trust worthy.He is always ready to help with any questions you may have and is the only oneI would buy Pacman frogs from. He is on the cutting edge of producing the mostup to date morphs and designer frogs. I’m looking forward to working closelywith him in the future on all my breeding projects.

----------


## Locascio

These were my adult pair of pixie frogs. At 22 months old mymale was around 7 inches, 800+ grams. They are the most amazing frogs to own.These are by far my favorite frogs. I loved to take them out side when it wasraining and watch them hop around. All the neighborhood kids would go crazy tosee such a big frog and would ask many questions. I took delight in answeringall of their questions and inspiring them to learn about wildlife conservationand respect of all wildlife including frogs. This brings me much joy! 
This is a pic of my daughter LaLayla with my male pixie frogRumplestilskin. She absolutely loves frogs and is one day going to be a 2ndgeneration frog enthusiast and breeder. One can hope!

----------


## Locascio

If you check out my profile page you can see all my albums Ihave many pics of all my animals I’ve owned and there setups  I take pride in what I do and it shows in myeveryday life. 
  I found the frogforum.net by surfing the net desperate tofind the most up to date info on anything related to amphibians. I stumbledonto the site as a guest, after a few days I quickly realized that there arehundreds of thousands of like-minded people out there working together to furtherthe hobby. I quickly joined and began learning and giving advice. I can saythat without a doubt, the forum has made me a better frog owner and I’m gratefulfor all the people out there that take a little time out of there day each dayto help others in the pursuit of knowledge. You know who you are… YA’LL ROCK!!!

----------


## Jen

LOL you got ahead of yourself!   Pictures/media/etc are for tomorrow!   :Frog Smile: 

You do have some GORGEOUS frogs though!

----------



----------


## mikesfrogs

Very good frogs :Smile:  I got the pair of pyxies and albino pac male in a trade from vince and they all looked great!

----------


## Heather

Nice to read more about you. Very pretty frogs  :Smile: .

----------



----------


## Locascio

Thank you ....
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## Lynn

> If you check out my profile page you can see all my albums Ihave many pics of all my animals I’ve owned and there setups  I take pride in what I do and it shows in myeveryday life. 
>   I found the frogforum.net by surfing the net desperate tofind the most up to date info on anything related to amphibians. I stumbledonto the site as a guest, after a few days I quickly realized that there arehundreds of thousands of like-minded people out there working together to furtherthe hobby. I quickly joined and began learning and giving advice. I can saythat without a doubt, the forum has made me a better frog owner and I’m gratefulfor all the people out there that take a little time out of there day each dayto help others in the pursuit of knowledge. You know who you are… YA’LL ROCK!!!



What a nice thing to say !  :Pride:

----------

